# Eggs - Raw vs Cooked



## DogGoneGood

Up until tonight all I've ever read about feedings eggs to dogs is that they should be fed raw... I've heard raw eggs are great for the coat, and full of more nutrients than cooked eggs. I also read that cooked eggs can be bad because they stick to the intestines.

Now tonight, on a list of "what not to feed dogs", I read this:

Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog’s growth and coat health. Additionally, raw eggs are often contaminated with bacteria, such as salmonella, and you could end up giving your dog food poisoning in addition to biotin deficiency.

Symptoms of biotin depletion are hair loss, weakness, growth retardation and skeleton deformity. If your dog is suffering from these symptoms the situation is urgent, and veterinary treatment is needed. Cooked eggs are high in protein and make an excellent treat. It is only the raw eggs that should not be given to your dog.​

SOUNDS good, but so far I've heard basically the opposite.

There's a few other things on this site that I've read are okay and they're saying are bad, but for the most part it all seems to be the same as everything else I've read.

So now I'm confused about eggs... I've always given my dogs a raw egg once in a while and they love it. They even eat the shells...


----------



## Willowy

From what I've read, the yolk of the egg contains plenty of biotin, enough to couteract the avidin. Or something like that. Unless you feed your dog raw eggs every day, it's notthing to worry about.

And healthy dogs are not affected by salmonella. I wouldn't give raw eggs to a dog with an immune disorder, though.


----------



## briteday

We just went through this exact topic a few days ago here. See this thread for the explanations. Unless your dog has a completely unbalanced diet high in egg whites, whole raw eggs are fine...

http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/36346-feeding-raw-eggs.html


----------



## DogGoneGood

Oh! Sorry! I usually try to do searches before asking questions like this, but it slipped my mind this time.

Thanks for the replies though!


----------



## Chizzy

My sister and I both have Scottish Terriers. The both have allergies and skin problems. I believe mine has a dermatitis of some sorts. When I told my vet about her skin problem and my suspicions, he didn't comment or check only to say to bathe my dog in cool water with a oatmeal shampoo.

My sister kept my dog for a week and modified her diet to be Purina Pro Wholesome Salmon and Brown Rice (1/4 can) with a raw egg mixed in 2 times a day. This has helped with her flaky skin condition so I have continued that diet with her. However my vet said something about maybe cooking the egg due to the biotin absorption problem. Reading the different responses on this forum, I'm seeing that people are only feeding their dogs raw eggs a couple times a week where I'm feeding her 2 times a day.

Since the change in the diet, she has bad smelling gas and loose stool. I've given her a month to get used to the diet change but still have this problem. I have started to cook the egg to see if that helps with the gas issue but it's only been a couple of days.

Is feeding her egg 2 times a day a problem? Should I continue with the raw egg but cut back on it to 2 times a week? or should I cook the egg for each meal?


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Chizzy said:


> My sister and I both have Scottish Terriers. The both have allergies and skin problems. I believe mine has a dermatitis of some sorts. When I told my vet about her skin problem and my suspicions, he didn't comment or check only to say to bathe my dog in cool water with a oatmeal shampoo.
> 
> My sister kept my dog for a week and modified her diet to be Purina Pro Wholesome Salmon and Brown Rice (1/4 can) with a raw egg mixed in 2 times a day. This has helped with her flaky skin condition so I have continued that diet with her. However my vet said something about maybe cooking the egg due to the biotin absorption problem. Reading the different responses on this forum, I'm seeing that people are only feeding their dogs raw eggs a couple times a week where I'm feeding her 2 times a day.
> 
> Since the change in the diet, she has bad smelling gas and loose stool. I've given her a month to get used to the diet change but still have this problem. I have started to cook the egg to see if that helps with the gas issue but it's only been a couple of days.
> 
> Is feeding her egg 2 times a day a problem? Should I continue with the raw egg but cut back on it to 2 times a week? or should I cook the egg for each meal?


The max you should feed eggs would be 1-2 a WEEK. So yes, feeding her 14 eggs a week can be a problem.


----------



## AkiraleShiba

DogGoneGood said:


> Additionally, raw eggs are often contaminated with bacteria, such as salmonella, and you could end up giving your dog food poisoning in addition to biotin deficiency.


I've only learned that this year, I've eaten raw eggs all 24 years of my life and I've never been sick. Since dogs' intestines are diffrent there are even less risks of being contaminated by salmonella.


----------



## Chizzy

BoxMeIn21 said:


> The max you should feed eggs would be 1-2 a WEEK. So yes, feeding her 14 eggs a week can be a problem.


So what would be the potential problem?

It seems to help with her skin problem so is there something else I can try in her diet instead of the raw egg that would help? Fish Oil tablets don't seem to do much (4 a day/ 2 with each meal).

Also should I keep with the cooked egg? Would the raw egg be causing her gas?


----------



## Dozi

DogGoneGood said:


> Up until tonight all I've ever read about feedings eggs to dogs is that they should be fed raw... I've heard raw eggs are great for the coat, and full of more nutrients than cooked eggs. I also read that cooked eggs can be bad because they stick to the intestines.
> 
> Now tonight, on a list of "what not to feed dogs", I read this:
> 
> Raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which can deplete your dog of biotin, one of the B vitamins. Biotin is essential to your dog’s growth and coat health. Additionally, raw eggs are often contaminated with bacteria, such as salmonella, and you could end up giving your dog food poisoning in addition to biotin deficiency.
> 
> Symptoms of biotin depletion are hair loss, weakness, growth retardation and skeleton deformity. If your dog is suffering from these symptoms the situation is urgent, and veterinary treatment is needed. Cooked eggs are high in protein and make an excellent treat. It is only the raw eggs that should not be given to your dog.​
> 
> SOUNDS good, but so far I've heard basically the opposite.
> 
> There's a few other things on this site that I've read are okay and they're saying are bad, but for the most part it all seems to be the same as everything else I've read.
> 
> So now I'm confused about eggs... I've always given my dogs a raw egg once in a while and they love it. They even eat the shells...


If the eggs you feed your dog is contaminated with salmonella it shouldn’t be a risk for your dog as studies have shown that dogs cannot get salmonella poisoning from meat and eggs as humans can... this is because their intestinal tract is too short and the intestinal tract is too acidic.

http://rawfed.com/myths/bacteria.html

You can also read "raw meaty bones" which will tell you everything about feeding raw. The book is available for reading online at this link:

http://www.rawmeatybones.com/book.php


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Chizzy said:


> So what would be the potential problem?
> 
> It seems to help with her skin problem so is there something else I can try in her diet instead of the raw egg that would help? Fish Oil tablets don't seem to do much (4 a day/ 2 with each meal).
> 
> Also should I keep with the cooked egg? Would the raw egg be causing her gas?


The raw egg could be causing the gas issue, especially if she's getting two a day. Have you thought about adding some sardines or mackrel to her diet?


----------



## Chizzy

I'm feeding her the Purina Pro Wholesome Salmon so wouldn't that be good for the sardines or mackrel?

Also has anyone that has a dog with skin problems tried Braggs vinegar (organic with sediment or "mother" in it) to see if it helps with rash, flaking and itching?


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Chizzy said:


> I'm feeding her the Purina Pro Wholesome Salmon so wouldn't that be good for the sardines or mackrel?
> 
> Also has anyone that has a dog with skin problems tried Braggs vinegar (organic with sediment or "mother" in it) to see if it helps with rash, flaking and itching?


It never hurts to add the "real" thing to a dogs diet. Foods fed in their natural form are better absorbed by the body. 
And YES to the Apple Cider Vinegar. I know a few people who have had great results by using ACV with their dogs with allergies, I would definitley add that to her food or water. 
My two get a tablespoon daily.


----------



## boon4376

Chizzy said:


> I'm feeding her the Purina Pro Wholesome Salmon so wouldn't that be good for the sardines or mackrel?
> 
> Also has anyone that has a dog with skin problems tried Braggs vinegar (organic with sediment or "mother" in it) to see if it helps with rash, flaking and itching?


When fish meal is manufactured, moisture and oils are cooked out of the meats, so you are losing a lot of beneficial stuff during the manufacturing process. Raw stuff is always good as a supplement.


----------



## DogGoneGood

Dozi said:


> If the eggs you feed your dog is contaminated with salmonella it shouldn’t be a risk for your dog as studies have shown that dogs cannot get salmonella poisoning from meat and eggs as humans can... this is because their intestinal tract is too short and the intestinal tract is too acidic.
> 
> http://rawfed.com/myths/bacteria.html
> 
> You can also read "raw meaty bones" which will tell you everything about feeding raw. The book is available for reading online at this link:
> 
> http://www.rawmeatybones.com/book.php


Thanks for the info, I'll deffinately look into it.

Did anyone notice this post was posted last september? It's kind of a pet peve of mine when people bring up old threads on forums; although I don't really know what the proper etiquite on here is for that.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

DogGoneGood said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll deffinately look into it.
> 
> Did anyone notice this post was posted last september? It's kind of a pet peve of mine when people bring up old threads on forums; although I don't really know what the proper etiquite on here is for that.


Yep. I noticed. And what's the harm in bringing up old threads?


----------



## DogGoneGood

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Yep. I noticed. And what's the harm in bringing up old threads?


Ah, it's just a pet peve of mine. I think it's because the first dog forum I was one for years had a rule of not bringing up old threads, so it's just engrained in me now 

Carry on if you wish


----------

